# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Kanałowe leczenie zębów

## Iwona

Witam! 
Jutro mam wizytę u stomatologa i będę miała kanałowe leczone dwa pod znieczuleniem. Napiszczie czy leczenie kanałowe pod znieczuleniem boli? Bardzo się boję  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma się czego bać - technika poszła tak do przodu, że jedynym bólem jest chyba ukłucie przy podawaniu znieczulenia. Oczywiście dużo też zależy od gabinetu - ja akurat korzystałem z gabinetu SteczkoDentysta.pl i byłem bardzo zadowolony. 

W każdym razie nie ma się czego obawiać moim zdaniem.

----------


## domma88

Tak naprawdę to nic strasznego.. Weź pod uwagę też to, że będziesz miała to robione ze znieczuleniem.. Sama jestem ogromną panikarą a jakoś dałam radę. Jak ja wytrzymałam to i Tobie się uda. Najgorszy jest ten strach, ale uwierz mi że nawet nic nie poczujesz. Ja robiłam to w Dentalu na Lwowskiej. Mieli dobre opinie, zaryzykowałam i nie żałuję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To nic strasznego, tez ostatnio miałam i to wcale nie jest takie straszne jak się wydaje, w końcu i tak dostaje się znieczulenie. Ja do tego mam jeszcze fajną dentystkę w Margo we Wrocławiu, która ma świetne podejście do pacjentów, tak więc ja na przyszłość wcale się już kanałowego nie będę bała.

----------


## doma877

Ja już 4 ząb leczę kanałowo w gabinecie stomatologicznym Allecoudent w Poznaniu i jeszcze mi się nie zdarzyło, żebym odczuwała jakikolwiek ból. Lekarz najpierw wykonuje zdjęcie RTG (które jest wliczone w cenę zabiegu), dzięki czemu wie, który kanał jest do leczenia i jaki jest głęboki, potem podaje znieczulenie i przystępuje do zabiegu - delikatnie i z wyczuciem. Zero bólu, zero strachu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie nie bolało, tak jak pisali poprzednicy nie ma co się bać, a ulga jest niesamowita. Ja wszystkie zęby leczę tylko w Dentalu w Lublinie, bo mam tam już zaufanego dentystę, który robił mi już leczenie kanałowe 2 zębów i za każdym razem niczego strasznego, czy bolącego nie doświadczyłam, polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rok temu trafiłam do centrum medycznego Tysiąclecie w Katowicach. Od tego czasu tylko u nich leczę zęby. Leczenie kanałowe przeprowadzają bezboleśnie.

----------


## Salomea

Dobrze jest przed takim leczeniem wykonać prześwietlenie zębów. Ja byłam w Diagdent w dzielnicy Włochy. Jestem zadowolona bo załatwiłam bez czekania i zdjęcie miałam od razu.

----------


## rysiek301

też miałem robione kanałowe i nic nie bolało

----------


## Leczka

no ja kanałówkę robiłam w Centrum Demed w Wawie i szczerze mówiać nie mam żadnych uwag. Bez bólu, dokładnie. dobrze wyleczyli! jestem zadowolona z opieki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja już kilka razy byłam na leczeniu kanałowym zębów, kiedyś u innego dentysty i to była tragedia, tyle bólu to nigdy nie czułam. A obecnie chodzę już do sprawdzonego i dobrego specjalisty, do przychodni Dental, w Lublinie, gdzie przyjmuje mój dentysta. Leczenie kanałowe tam to bajka, bez problemu jest znieczulenie, wszystko szybko, porządnie, widać, ze dentysta zna się na tym co robi, polecam.

----------


## Wiszka

no ja leczę kanałowo zęby, zresztą wszystkie zęby, w Cetrum Demed w Wawie...bardzo dobra diagnostyka, lekarze doświadczeni i dokładni. dla mnie bardzo ok! i dokładnie

----------


## Elisska

fakt, ja wlasnie tam dwa razy już robiłam zęby i dobrze o mnie zadbali! szczerze mówiąc takie leczenie jest bardzo dobre i dokładne!

----------


## WiktoriaER

Jeśli leczyć ząb kanałowo to tylko w  B2 Dental Clinic. Polecam ten gabinet stomatologiczny. Leczę tam zęby od dłuższego czasu i jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## Nsalka

ja leczyłam zęby kanałowo w Stomatologi dr Cichonia. jestem bardzo zadowolona z ich opieki bo zawsze jest dokładnie i  bezboleśnie! jestem mega zadowolona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co do dobrego gabinetu dentystycznego to w Bielsku-Białej skierujcie się do Centrum Medycznego Ultramedic. To bardzo fajna, nowoczesna placówka z dobrymi lekarzami, do różnych stomatologów tam trafiałam i zawsze było w porządku. Plus mają tam rozsądne ceny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Zgierzu na Parzęczewskiej macie gabinet  stomatologiczny Małgorzaty Ossowskiej, ja jestem od jakiegoś czasu ich pacjentką i sprawdziłam tam już różne zabiegi, w tym kanałowe właśnie i mogę wam powiedzieć, że gabinet jest wart uwagi, macie tam dobrą opiekę dentystyczną, fajnych dentystów, jest tam nowocześnie. Spodobało mi się też to, że z cenami nie przesadzają.

----------


## Janka55

ja leczę zęby w Stomatologi Cichonia w Krakowie. Jestem mocno zadowolona bo opieka i profesjonalizm leczenia na wysokim poziomie i szczerze mówiąc bardzo sie cieszę ze na takiech lekarzy trafiłam !

----------


## ekstrawertyczka

eeee leczenie kanalowe, jak zajmuje sie tym odpowiedni lekarz, i dobrze znieczuli to w ogole nie boli. Ja chodze do Scandinavian Clinic , świetni dentyści tam pracuja, ostatnio wlaśnie oblugiwał mnie Pan dr Maciej Lepszy, to nawet nie wiem kiedy mnie znieczulił, po prostu zero bólu. Całą rodzina korzystamy z usług dentystycznych tej kliniki i wszyscy jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni i z przyejmności chodzimy do dentysty, dzieci też. Naprawde bardzo polecam!

----------


## Marlexa

no ja leczyłam zęby kanałowo w Stomatologi dr Cichonia. Bardzo dobrze i dokładnie leczą a co najważniejsze, kompleksowo. wiec nie trzeba latać po lekarzach żeby wyleczyć a pozniej np wyrównać zgryz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kanałowe wcale nie jest takie straszne jeśli wykonuje je dobry dentysta no i w końcu jest jeszcze znieczulenie. Ja od dawna leczę się dentystycznie w Pabdent w Pabianicach i tam super się mną zajmują, u nich każde leczenie jest skuteczne i przebiega bezstresowo.

----------


## Gerarda

ja się cieszę ze trafiłam pod opiekę stomatologów z kliniki Cichonia! na prawdę dobrze i dokładnie leczą zęby i dzięki nim mam wszystkie zdrowe i równe!

----------


## Ernest_K

Centrum Medyczne Tysiąclecie oferuje usługi stomatologiczne na bardzo wysokim poziomie. Serdecznie polecam tamtejszych dentystów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leczenie kanałowe robiłam w klinice Dent Sm u dra Jasińskiego. Szczerze polecam ten gabinet, bo naprawdę mają tam świetnych lekarzy, którzy są doświadczeni i przede wszystkim mają odpowiednie umiejętności i kwalifikacje. Dzięki ich pomocy dwa zęby zostały wyleczone kanałowo, a groziło im usunięcie.

----------


## AlinalDib

Mam pytanie.Czy leczenie kanałowe zębów jest zdrowe.Czytałem że może powodować poważne problemy zdrowotne.Mam dylemat leczyć kanałowo czy nie.Podobno jest to martwy ząb a martwy ząb zatruwa organizm.Powiedzcie co o tym wiecie i sądzicie?

----------


## lek.medicus

Obecnie udzielam porad tylko na   fb.Porady Medyczne – Forum Medyczne

----------

